# Unity Web Player

## LinuxTom

Hi Leute,

wie kann ich den unter Linux bekommen. Scheint es nur für Mac und MS zu geben.  :Sad: 

Beispiel: http://solarsystem.nasa.gov/eyes/

----------

## manuels

ich kann es schon gar nicht runterladen.

Vielleicht ist auch Celestia was für dich.

----------

## musv

Ich find Stellarium ganz nett. Über ein Use-Flag kannst du noch extra Sternendaten installieren.

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke für die Hinweise, doch gibt es für diesen Player keinen Linux-Ersatz?

----------

## manuels

Kannst es ja mal mit Wine versuchen.

----------

## Necoro

Man beachte das hier: http://feedback.unity3d.com/forums/15792-unity ... Wunsch nach Linux-Support ist ganz oben. Irgendwo weiter unten gibt es auch den Wunsch nach Android-Support...

Und was beginnen sie zu erst: Richtig: Android-Support.   :Confused: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke für den Hinweis. habe gleich gevotet.  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Danke für den Hinweis. habe gleich gevotet. 

 

Ob es was nützt? Ein wenig googlen bringt viele Blogposts und Forenanfragen zu Tage. Und in den meisten steht quasi einfach "Öhm - auf dem Linux-Markt kann man kein Geld verdienen. Also gibt es mittelfristig keinen Linux-Port."

----------

## LinuxTom

Aber nichts machen zeigt noch nicht mal das Interesse!

----------

## hurricane

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Und in den meisten steht quasi einfach "Öhm - auf dem Linux-Markt kann man kein Geld verdienen. Also gibt es mittelfristig keinen Linux-Port."

 

Wie verblödet sind die denn? Das ist doch der typische Zirkelschluss:

1. Wenig Leute benutzen X, also machen wir nix für X.

2. Wenige entwickeln was für X, also benutzen wenig Leute X.

Ich hab viel Erfahrung damit, und der Grund warum wenige es benutzen ist *immer* dass die meisten Entwickler nichts tun, weil sie Mitläufer sind. So Microsoft- und KDE-Entwickler-Typen (Gnome is nebenbei gesagt nicht viel besser), die nur kopieren, und nienieniemals selber innovativ den Weg vorgeben würden. Weil sie soo Angst haben, mal ein Risiko einzugehen.

Das Problem ist, dass jemand, der ewig hinterherrent, den anderen per Definition niemals überholen kann.

Ich kann Apple nicht ab, aber wenigstens trauen die sich, ihren eigenen Weg zu gehen. Und der Erfolg zeigt wie recht sie damit haben.

Es brauch immer einen großen, der selbstsicher trotzdem den neuen Weg geht. Wenn die ganzen Mitläufer dann glauben einen „Trend“ auszumachen, schwappt es um und sie laufen dem jenigen alle nach.

So lange das nicht geschieht – oder anders gesagt, so lange Linux versucht, Windows zu sein, anstatt zu sich selber zu stehen – so lange wird Linux niemals die Nummer Eins werden.

IBM hat es im Serverbereich vorgemacht: Sie standen dahinter. Weil sie *wussten* dass es die bessere Wahl ist. Und nun ist Linux auch im Business- und Großserverbereich nicht mehr wegzudenken.  :Smile: 

Aber das Geeks klarzumachen… die ja meist ihr ganzes Leben nur versuchen andere nachzumachen um doch bitte gesellschaftlich akzeptiert zu werden (und ich weiss wovon ich rede, da ich auch mal so war)… obwohl genau das nachmachen statt zu sich selber stehen dafür sorgt dass sie nicht akzeptiert werden… naja… das wird schwer…

Wisst ihr was Mädels sagen wenn sie meinen stylishen sexy Desktop sehen? (Wobei ich eigentlich mehr auf Effizienz und Eleganz als auf Klickibunti hinkonfiguriert habe.)

„Will auch haben!“

Frauen finden Linux sexy! Und alles ist so viel einfacher, geht einfach, ist sicher, und einfach toll!

Nur wenn ich ihnen erzähle, dass MSN-Videochat nicht geht… Dann ist Sense! lol.

So lange Linux-Entwickler nicht kapieren, dass

1. wir einzigartige Features brauchen und auch schon haben, und

2. video/audio-chat inklusive diesen dämlichen animierten icons u.s.w. gehen *müssen*, bevor wir an kerneloptimierung rumdrehen, (und flash und ms-office-dokumente sowieso)

so lange will ich kein Gemecker mehr hören.

----------

## Necoro

 *hurricane wrote:*   

> Nur wenn ich ihnen erzähle, dass MSN-Videochat nicht geht… Dann ist Sense! lol.

 

Früher funktionierte aMSN ... und Skype gibt es auch noch.

Ansonsten ist da ein wunderbarer Widerspruch in deinem Post ("wir dürfen nicht anderen hinterherrennen" --> "wir brauchen auf jeden fall die klickibunti-features die windows/mac auch hat")

----------

## musv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *hurricane wrote:*   Nur wenn ich ihnen erzähle, dass MSN-Videochat nicht geht… Dann ist Sense! lol. 
> 
> Früher funktionierte aMSN ... und Skype gibt es auch noch.

 

Naja, M$ hat irgendwann mal wieder das Protokoll geändert. Und seitdem funktioniert eben der Videochat in aMSN nicht mehr. Dürfte jetzt ein halbes Jahr oder so her sein. 

Und bei Skype ist die Entwicklung auch stehengeblieben. Ich hab auf meinem Notebook OSS4 im Einsatz. Skype wollte, wenn die 2.1.0.xxx nicht mehr beta ist, auch die äquivalente OSS-Version wieder veröffentlichen. Nun ja, irgendwie ist bei Skype alles in der Linuxentwicklung eingeschlafen seit ca. 2 Jahren.

----------

